# [solved]net-wireless/rtl8192se

## guije

Wie ist das nur moeglich? Nur Probleme, das gibts doch nicht, hatte ich alles schon am laufen jetzt bekomme ich nicht mal mehr den Treiber f[r die wireless Karte gebaut.

```
guije linux # emerge net-wireless/rtl8192se

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware-2.6.0018.1013.2010

>>> Downloading 'ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/distfiles/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010.tar.gz'

--2010-11-20 09:55:25--  ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/distfiles/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010.tar.gz'

Resolving de-mirror.org... 87.106.91.70

Connecting to de-mirror.org|87.106.91.70|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD (1) /distro/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> SIZE rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010.tar.gz ... 2002466

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010.tar.gz ... done.

Length: 2002466 (1.9M) (unauthoritative)

100%[======================================>] 2,002,466   98.7K/s   in 22s     

2010-11-20 09:55:48 (89.2 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010.tar.gz' saved [2002466]

 * rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...   [ ok ]                                                                           

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware-2.6.0018.1013.2010

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010/firmware/RTL8192SE ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010/firmware/RTL8192SE ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010/firmware/RTL8192SE ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware-2.6.0018.1013.2010

>>> Install rtl8192se-firmware-2.6.0018.1013.2010 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware-2.6.0018.1013.2010/image/ category net-wireless

>>> Completed installing rtl8192se-firmware-2.6.0018.1013.2010 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware-2.6.0018.1013.2010/image/

>>> Installing (1 of 2) net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware-2.6.0018.1013.2010

>>> Emerging (2 of 2) net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010

 * rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...   [ ok ]                                                                           

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r12/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.34-gentoo-r12

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

*   CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT:        is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010 ...

 * Applying rtl8192se-include-semaphore.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 * Fixing broken build system... ...                                      [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010 ...

ln: creating symbolic link `Module.symvers': File exists

 * Preparing r8192se_pci module

make -j3 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= all 

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010/HAL/rtl8192/rtl_core.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010/HAL/rtl8192/rtl_core.c: In function 'rtl8192_pci_probe':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010/HAL/rtl8192/rtl_core.c:5702: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'wireless_handlers'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010/HAL/rtl8192/rtl_core.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010/HAL/rtl8192] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3608:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2787:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                      CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                          ${BUILD_FIXES}         ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010:

 *   CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT:        is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3608:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2787:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                      CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                          ${BUILD_FIXES}         ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0018.1013.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0018.1013.2010'

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 111 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.
```

habe die mal hier gesondert reingepackt, das steht beim 2 Packet yiemlich oben .

```
*   CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT:        is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.
```

Koennte das damit zusammenhaengen, das ich grade meta-kde nebenan emerge ?

----------

## franzf

 *guije wrote:*   

> habe die mal hier gesondert reingepackt, das steht beim 2 Packet yiemlich oben .
> 
> ```
> *   CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT:        is not set when it should be.
> 
> ...

 

Nein, das Paket benötigt im Kernel bestimmte aktivierte Module (CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT in diesem Fall). Der Test war negativ, du solltest jetzt nach /usr/src/linux gehen und die Option anmachen. Gib bei "make menuconfig" ein "/CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT" (das sucht danach), der Pfad wo du das einstellen kannst wird dir angezeigt. kernel neu bauen, kopieren und danach nochmal mit emerge probieren.

----------

## guije

```
guije linux # make menuconfig /CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT

```

So???

Da kommt kein Pfad.

----------

## franzf

Nein. make menuconfig <enter> -> Wenn das Interface aufgebaut ist gibst du das /... ein.

----------

## guije

```
   Symbol: WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS [=y]                                                                                                                                                         

   Prompt: Wireless extensions sysfs files                                                                                                                                                  

     Defined at net/wireless/Kconfig:122                                                                                                                                                     

     Depends on: NET [=y] && WIRELESS [=y] && WEXT_CORE [=y] && SYSFS [=y]                                                                                                                 

     Location:                                                                                                                                                                              

       -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                                                                                     

         -> Wireless (WIRELESS [=y])                                                                                                                                                        

                                                                                                                                                                                             

                                                                                                                                                                                             

   Symbol: WIRELESS_EXT [=n]                                                                                                                                                                  

     Selected by: GELIC_WIRELESS [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && NETDEV_1000 [=y] && WLAN [=y] && GELIC_NET [=n] || PCMCIA_RAYCS [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && PCMCIA [=y] || AIRO [= 
```

Für mich sieht das so aus als wenn das vom Kernel her passt,trotzdem bekomme ich den Treiber nicht gebaut.

----------

## firefly

 *guije wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>    Symbol: WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS [=y]                                                                                                                                                         
> 
> ...

 

nein hinter WIRELESS_EXT steht ein =n und das heißt, dass diese Option nicht aktiv ist.

----------

## guije

Ich finde diese Option nicht, ich suche und suche und suche, aber nichts.

----------

## LinuxTom

Gib mal in Deinem Kernelverzeichnis (also /usr/src/linux/) folgendes ein:

```
grep WIRELESS_EXT .config
```

Was kommt da raus?

----------

## guije

```
guije linux # grep WIRELESS_EXT .config

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y
```

----------

## guije

klappt jetzt, Ich habe wohl beim letzten bauen doch die richtige Option gesetzt.

Danke

----------

